# Thoughts on equipment on the output of canister



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey all, Just want to see some input on a setup that I'm working on. I am planning to attach a number of equipment pieces to the output of a Eheim Professional 3 Electronic 2076. So far I am going to have a Hydor 300 watt inline heater, a 18watt coralife turbo-twist UV sterilizer, and a sera flore CO2 active reactor 1000 inline. I was going to put it in this order from the output of the Eheim: Heater - CO2 reactor - UV sterilizer. Can you guys see any problems with doing this? I also looked at the specs for the filter and it pushes a max of 400gph which is will be alright for the 18W UV since I won't be running the filter at max blast and it will be packed with media. 

I was also thinking of hooking up the tubing kinda like the picture below so it will be easier to disconnect and clean the equipment. (stole the pic from some other site). Any ideas to make it better?

On a side note, any comments on Seachem Matrix biomedia as opposed to Eheim substrat pro? Looks almost the same but it seems like the Seachem stuff is cheaper. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd have the flow from the UV not reconnect to the filter's tubing but just run back into the tank cause your going to have to play around with the turn value till you get the right gph flow rate.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The electronic ones will vary the flow based on obstructions and conditions so it may mess up your CO2 and UV flow rate. I have a Hydor 300w on my 2078 and it works fine, but I don't know that I would add so many things inline to a single canister. I'd either run a second canister, depending on the size of the tank, or a pump in a closed loop, just so not all my eggs are in one basket.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

When water coming out of my 2026 it goes through a 2 feet clear PVC CO2 reactor, then a Turbo twist 3x running inline paralleled. The flow to the UV is controlled by 2 independent ball valves. and finally going through a 300W Hydor heater then back to the tank. I can take a picture of it when I am back home.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for alll the input! I should keep in mind the electronic flow on the filter. 

Treasure chest: If you get a pictrue that would be awesome! Have you run into any problems with the setup yet?


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I have posted my tank set up. You can view it in this thread.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/oceanic-54g-corner-tank-set-up-11746/#post101063


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for posting your pictures!!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> On a side note, any comments on Seachem Matrix biomedia as opposed to Eheim substrat pro? Looks almost the same but it seems like the Seachem stuff is cheaper.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Used both and I find the seachem bio matrix noticeably clears up my water faster.

Both will cause a light rattling noise while the filter is running if you don't cram the filter baskets full though, just a heads up.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Used both and I find the seachem bio matrix noticeably clears up my water faster.
> 
> Both will cause a light rattling noise while the filter is running if you don't cram the filter baskets full though, just a heads up.


Thanks martialid, that's good news to me since the matrix is cheaper than the Substrat as well! I'll make sure to cram as much as I can into those baskets. Gotta love the bio


----------

